# Lola's in love...



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

.... with her new bed! I gave it to her this morning and she has only left it once since 9am when I picked her up to take her out to the garden!! Think she is in snuggly heaven!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yep snuggle heaven looks wonderful


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

oh my goodness, how very very lovely  Does their cutness know any bounds?

Toffin
x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh how lovely, its great when you know its not money wasted.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah a lovely bed for a lovely dog 

I'm looking for a bed for Molly for during the day, a nice cosy one for winter 

Where did you buy Lola's if you don't mind me asking? 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Mairi, I got it in the Just Dogs shop in Stockbridge but they sell them on their website too. There is 25% off just now. Just noticed that the base pad is reversible and is the fluffy material on the other side.... So soft and snuggly! Max just popped on and tried it out too! Can you spot where one stops and the other begins?!








http://www.justdogsshop.co.uk/dog_beds/2465-spice_dotty_oval_dog_beds_25_off_rrp


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

That looks lovely, I got Binky this thinking 'she will grow into it' and she won't go in it! 
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/wainwright-s-oval-dog-bed-57171

I have tried treats, toys, blankets, putting her puppy bed in it but no joy!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Duckdog, that looks lovely too, Lola loves to be snuggled up and cosy so I would have been surprised if she hadn't liked it. Maybe one day you'll get a surprise and the new bed will come into its own?!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a fabulous picture of cuddly snuggly snoozy poos in their comfy bed.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Hi Mairi, I got it in the Just Dogs shop in Stockbridge but they sell them on their website too. There is 25% off just now. Just noticed that the base pad is reversible and is the fluffy material on the other side.... So soft and snuggly! Max just popped on and tried it out too! Can you spot where one stops and the other begins?!
> View attachment 3553
> 
> 
> http://www.justdogsshop.co.uk/dog_beds/2465-spice_dotty_oval_dog_beds_25_off_rrp


Aww bless them... So cute 

Love that shop... Will have a wee nosey online just now thank you 

xxx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Love the web site and the beds look sooooooo comfy. Tempted on the rectangle danish one for Arthur Mo.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Duckdog, that looks lovely too, Lola loves to be snuggled up and cosy so I would have been surprised if she hadn't liked it. Maybe one day you'll get a surprise and the new bed will come into its own?!!


I hope so! Although what I have learnt is that Binks likes to sleep stretched out in a long line, so I should probably get her a bigger cushion style really...more shopping!! 

The picture of Lola and max is divine btw!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> That looks lovely, I got Binky this thinking 'she will grow into it' and she won't go in it!
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/wainwright-s-oval-dog-bed-57171
> 
> I have tried treats, toys, blankets, putting her puppy bed in it but no joy!


I saw that bed today in PAH ... Looks lovley... Hopefully as you say, Binky will grow to love it 

X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry Nadine... Bombarding you here with questions.... But which size did you buy for Lola? 

Ta 

xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Mairi, it is the 28" one! I think I could single handedly keep that shop in profit and they are so helpful. Happy shopping!!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Duck dog, the cushion ones are fab too, so many choices!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Sorry Nadine... Bombarding you here with questions.... But which size did you buy for Lola?
> 
> Ta
> 
> xx


So..... Did you order one?!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ahh she looks great! Who is Max?


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you Ruth, Max is Lola's brother (same litter)! My nephew fell in love with Lola and ended up persuading his dad to get him a puppy too. As luck would have it, the person who had reserved Max pulled out, so my nephew became the proud owner of Max! Max and Lola are so cute/ crazy together! N x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> So..... Did you order one?!!


YES  

I'm not even reading the thread on the monthly cost of your dog!!!! 

I hope Molly likes it as much as Lola 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> YES
> 
> I'm not even reading the thread on the monthly cost of your dog!!!!
> 
> ...


Ha ha, I know, I am such a sucker for a doggy treat!! I had to step back from an organic ball last time I was in Just Dogs, I thought that was a step too far ;-) 

Hope it arrives quickly and she is as much a fan as Lola who currently snoring away in it, flat on her back!

N x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Ha ha, I know, I am such a sucker for a doggy treat!! I had to step back from an organic ball last time I was in Just Dogs, I thought that was a step too far ;-)
> 
> Hope it arrives quickly and she is as much a fan as Lola who currently snoring away in it, flat on her back!
> 
> N x


Haha... Laughing here at the 'organic' ball :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Will let you know when it arrives and her thoughts!!! 

X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Thank you Ruth, Max is Lola's brother (same litter)! My nephew fell in love with Lola and ended up persuading his dad to get him a puppy too. As luck would have it, the person who had reserved Max pulled out, so my nephew became the proud owner of Max! Max and Lola are so cute/ crazy together! N x
> View attachment 3561


Ah yes! Now I remember Max. Gosh they are a beautiful pair! Lovely that they get to see each other! Cuteness!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

They are both so cute - Max is a lot like my Dudley. He had a soft round bed from PAH, attacked it every night before dominating it and finally crashing out on it! completely trashed the outside but was growing out of it anyway, now he carries the cushion about and drops it to use as a pillow where he wants to lay - cute! looks like the crate is here to stay for a while, so I'm thinking of getting a rectangle cushion type that could be used inside or out of the crate.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

That is so cute that Dudley carries his cushion about, I can just imagine him finding the sunny spots!! You are so right, I hadn't notice it before but Dudley is really like Max, colour and facially. He is already big compared to Lola but I think he is going to grow some yet. He is 10.5kg compared to Lola's 6.8kg!! Dudley looks like a big cuddly teddy too!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> They are both so cute - Max is a lot like my Dudley. He had a soft round bed from PAH, attacked it every night before dominating it and finally crashing out on it! completely trashed the outside but was growing out of it anyway, now he carries the cushion about and drops it to use as a pillow where he wants to lay - cute! looks like the crate is here to stay for a while, so I'm thinking of getting a rectangle cushion type that could be used inside or out of the crate.


That's is incredibly cute!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

We have success at last...got one of these today and the Binkster has not got out of it yet!! 

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/teddy-s-faux-fur-square-dog-bed-by-pets-at-home-13932


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Yaaaaay!!! That looks so snuggly, I'm not sure I would get out of it either


----------

